# Pet Safe Finish



## Tech0507 (Jul 9, 2012)

Good Evening,
My girlfriend is working on turning a small bowl that she hopes to use as a food/water dish for her cat. I've used friction polish in the past on bowl projects that is easy to work with. I am looking for some input on products that are out there that can withstand cleaning and are pet safe. Are there any products that are recommended for this use? Any info or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

If you think about it. All finishes are "safe" after drying. As to holding up to cleaning? I've yet to find one.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Options which come to mind
a) Salad bowl finish. Food safe.
b) Beeswax. Also food safe

a) comes in hard (like poly - specific film on the wood) and soft, namely food safe mineral oil.

I think for a cat bowl, you are better off with a finish which can be re-applied easily, so mineral oil or beeswax.

One example of mineral oil
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2003233/1773/butcher-block-oil-pint-saf.aspx

One example of the beeswax
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021064/24112/Georges-Club-House-Wax-4-oz.aspx


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would use an oil based spar varnish and put a few extra coats since it is exposed to constant water.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm in the camp of : all finishes are food safe after _being fully cured_ and there is nothing that is going to hold up reliably in that kind of service. I wish here all the luck in the wood with the endeavor, though.


----------



## Denise (Jul 22, 2012)

*Odie's Oil*



Tech0507 said:


> Good Evening,
> My girlfriend is working on turning a small bowl that she hopes to use as a food/water dish for her cat. I've used friction polish in the past on bowl projects that is easy to work with. I am looking for some input on products that are out there that can withstand cleaning and are pet safe. Are there any products that are recommended for this use? Any info or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


Check out Odie's Oil. It is a food safe, non-toxic, solvent free wood finish. It can be re-applied without sanding and it is so easy to use. My husband and I use Odie's Oil on all of our wood projects. As far as a food safe finish that withstands cleaning, I use Odie's Oil to "freshen up" my cutting board (which sees a LOT of use) and a wooden bowl I use for salads. I love it. It seems a little pricey, but, in reality, I use such a small amount, so a little goes a LONG way, so I guess compared to some other finishes that don't go as far, the price is pretty good. --BTW-It can also be used as a friction polish. The website is www.odiesoil.com. Good luck with your project!


----------

